# Quick healthy & Tasty snack



## Farroid (Aug 19, 2008)

Buy some bacon from the local butcher (smoked)  Don't get the **** from supermarkets full of fat and salt.

Cut the fat off from it and grill it..... break it up in a bowl with sweetcorn and egg noodles.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Might be tasty matey....but Egg noodles are a mediocre food, sweetcorn is pretty poor nutritionally and bacon is low down on the healthy meat list....sounds good though.


----------



## Farroid (Aug 19, 2008)

Its not bad from the butchers


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds good but nutritionally speaking it's not very good, hardly any protein in bacon (about 0.7g per 100g!) there's more in sweetcorn infact.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

prawns and thousand island dressing 

sweet potato, avocado and steak

tuna, red pesto and cheese

chilli con carne (minus the rice)

packet of cheap chicken + covent garden soup

fruit

milk

omelette


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fat free Greek yoghurt with sunflower seeds and raisins....yum!

'ice cream' smoothie - pot yoghurt, scoop whey, 4oz frozen strawberries, blend.


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> Sounds good but nutritionally speaking it's not very good, hardly any protein in bacon (about 0.7g per 100g!) there's more in sweetcorn infact.


where the hell did you get that info from? i think your mistaken mate :lol:


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> Sounds good but nutritionally speaking it's not very good, hardly any protein in bacon (about 0.7g per 100g!) there's more in sweetcorn infact.


Well thats the stupidest thing i've heard today.


----------

